# Conexion de ampli stereo a mono para aumentar potencia



## juanchooo (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola..!E escuchado de algunas personas que a sus 2 salidas de auido de un amplificador las an conectado juntas para sumar la potencia,osea yo tengo un ampli de 3+3w , si junto las 2 salidas " positivo + positivo y negativo + negativo " tendria 6w en una sola salida y empli pasaria a ser mono...pero otros dicen que eso no es posible...ustedes que me dicen?? se dañaria el amplificador ?? pasaria algo ?? MUchas gracias....

Creo que es este el lugar correcto donde devo publicar mi duda ya que hablo de un ampli de 3w+3w...y busque en el buscador pero no podia encontrar concretamente lo que necesitaba,por eso me vi obligado a comenzar este tema...

Saludos...


----------



## kevinyo88 (Ene 3, 2012)

jaja mira amigo ami me llego un amplificador quemado y el dueño hiso lo que tu piensas uir los dos positivos de las salidas, para pasarlo a mono solo debes quitar una targeta pre y dejar una sola y los transistores de potencia ponerlos en paralelo jaja buena suerte para eso estamos aqui!


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 3, 2012)

kevinyo88 dijo:


> jaja mira amigo ami me llego un amplificador quemado y el dueño hiso lo que tu piensas uir los dos positivos de las salidas, para pasarlo a mono solo debes quitar una targeta pre y dejar una sola y los transistores de potencia ponerlos en paralelo jaja buena suerte para eso estamos aqui!



Muchas gracias por sacarme esta duda..!! jajaj menos mal que consulte antes de experimentar..!! 
saludos...


----------



## AVILA (Ene 3, 2012)

si es posible utilizar las dos etapas de potencia y a esto le llaman configuracion bride (puente), hay que considerar ciertos puntos, se utilizan las salidas positivas de cada etapa de potencia, el negativo queda flotante y lo que hay que tener cuidado es la conexión de entrada, la que corresponde al positivo entra por la parte positiva de entrada, es decir si tu etapa de potencia es con par diferencial esta corresponde a la entrada normal del circuito y la negativa es la que retroalimenta al centro del mismo, es este caso la entrada de señal baja es por la positiva y la entrada del otro canal se manda a tierra, y se conecta la entrada negativa a la salida de la etapa positiva reduciendola con una resistencia, hay otras formas de hacerlo pero esta es la mas sencilla.


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 3, 2012)

Miren a esto me refiero... utilizo de ejemplo un ampli estereo con un tda2004 ... solo de ejemplo...

Este seria el original....



y esta es la conexion que dicen que se puede hacer para sumar la potencia de los 2 en 1 ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2012)

juanchooo dijo:


> Hola..!E escuchado de algunas personas que a sus 2 salidas de auido de un amplificador las an conectado juntas para sumar la potencia,osea yo tengo un ampli de 3+3w , si junto las 2 salidas " positivo + positivo y negativo + negativo " tendria 6w en una sola salida y empli pasaria a ser mono...pero otros dicen que eso no es posible...ustedes que me dicen?? se dañaria el amplificador ?? pasaria algo ?? ......



Si, es posible.

Si se puede ,pero *NO* ganas potencia en forma directa, sino la posibilidad de manejar más corriente de salida o lo que sería lo mismo manejar una impedancia de carga menor con lo que *si* consigues algo mas de potencia.

No cualquier amplificador permite ser conectarlo en paralelo.


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 3, 2012)

Digamos que no se pudiera con este amplificador de 3+3w,se perderia la salida ??disculpen que no tenga los diagramas porque es de un sistema de sonido 2.0 comercial,les puedo pasar las caracteristicas del pdf que saque de la pagina...

Ver el archivo adjunto kumpel.pdf

Que me dicen..?? que le deje las 2 salidas de 3watts y no modifique nada sera lo mejor ??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2012)

juanchooo dijo:


> .......Que me dicen..?? *que le deje las 2 salidas de 3watts y no modifique nada sera lo mejor ??*



*Sip                        .*


----------



## Scooter (Ene 4, 2012)

Pero hay que conocer el circuito, es bastante probable que los amplificadores de cada canal ya sean en puente.
Déjalos como están, le metes a los dos la misma señal y dejas dos altavoces separados que "digan" lo mismo.


----------



## Selkir (Ene 14, 2012)

Si, para ese tipo de altavoz creo que será mejor que inyectes la misma señal por los dos canales, en lugar de ponerlos en modo puente. Va ser a ser mucho más sencillo.


----------

